# New members welcome



## Guest

Instead of answering every single post with a welcome, I thought I'd post a general welcome to everyone(Yes i train but i'm still lazy).

So welcome, have a look around feel free to make posts and ask questions the guys on here are always happy to help.

And don't be shy or intimidated if your just starting out we have all been through it and still remember how it feels. No question will be deemed to stupid and no one is gonna laugh at you.

Thanks for joining, Garry. :wink:


----------



## Guest

hi gary, my name's dan. i'm new and trying to get to know people. i'm in desperate need of advice on roids as i've never done them but would like to use to try and break through this weight plateau of 195 lbs. that i've been stuck at. i'm from phoenix arizona USA and am 24 yrs. old i'm only interested in doing a beginner cycle and no more. please let me know if you have any advice on dosage and legit online suppliers. and bravo on the huge biceps bro


----------



## Guest

welcome to the forum casius, I think a good beginers course would be testosterone cypionate/enanthate at 250mg every 6 days and dianabol 5mg tabs at 4/5 per day. You could run this over 8 weeks tapering off the dianabol from week 6. You may also want to get some tamoxifen or clomid incase of gyno (sore lumps that may form under your nipples as a result of the increased estrogen levels) I wouldn't expect it to be a problem at these levels but some people are more sensative than others.

If you need anything else just ask, I'll private message you regarding a source.


----------



## Wallace1466867922

Hi Garry im dave i trained for 13 years getting to competition level and stoppped 4 years ago to have a family been back 6 months now muscle memory seems to of helped me get back to a resonable level ive got a good base down and am now ready to start training properly.im thinking of 400mg sust/400mg deca for 12 weeks and 10 mg nova im a little rusty and would appreciate a kick up the arse for proberbly getting this course all wrong any suggestions please mates


----------



## GTForce

Wallace,

Your plan sounds good, but I would make a few adjustments. Personally, I prefer test enanthate over sustanon, mind you some would opt for sust over the test E. I just found that I felt more "even-keeled" on test E and I also got less acne. I have done one course of each ; I did Aburahain test enanthate and Organon sustanon. I did both at 500mgs/week (1 amp on Monday, 1 amp on Thursday) and I ran both for 8 weeks. I found the test E also drove my libido a lot higher than the sust. Speaking of libido, most guys keep their test higher than their deca in order to keep the sex drive high. I have actually never done deca but I know of a few friends that had to rely on viagra for months after doing deca. 

Taking an oral for the first 3 weeks may also be an idea because the injectables will take a while to kick-in fully. I did d-bol with one of the cycles mentioned above and anadrol with the other. I found d-bol to be superior, but the lower back pumps during deadlifts were almost crippling..but kinda cool :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'd have to agree with GT I prefer enanthate/cypionate over the sus I get a little more size and strength that way and find the results more consistent. I usually run 250mg enanthate every 3 days and 200mg deca every 6 with good results though at the moment I'm using enanthate and dianabol (the jabs are good but you can't beat tabs for size/strength)


----------



## thebigskev

hi gary, my names kev, i used to train wen i was younger about 6-7 years ago but didnt see very good results, im settled down now in a relationship and im gonna give it another go, but i wanna try steroids. Im epileptic but i dont think its a problem. im a big guy (20 stone) i would say a fat bastard but theres some muscle underneath!!! lol. i look quite similar to u actually but fat not muscle. just introducing myself and hope to hear from you, ps, ive got a question in the forum that maybe u can answer for me, all the best, kev.


----------



## Guest

welcome to the board kev


----------



## mark1466867919

Hi kev welcome to the board mate - you will get loads of good advice.

I haven't seen Gary around for a while actually - anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## thebigskev

cheers mark and steve. I appreciate any advice i get on here, ive already found it so helpful. not sure if its u 2 that ave done this site but if it is..damn good on ya for doin so, its great. Cheers lads and all the best. kev. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hello mate welcome aboard. Its Steves site Gary was a mod but yeah i havent seen a post from him 4 a while actually wonder where hes at.


----------



## Guest

I'm still around just got alot going on and don't have much spare time at the moment.

Hi Kev welcome to the board, before you start any new training prgram i'd recommend getting checked out by your doc especially if you intend using steroids as you don't know what effect they will have on your epilepsy this may also depend on how sever your epilepsy is.

You said you didn't get very good results before, well if you follow the advice you find on this site that won't be a problem. One of the main things is being able to eat the amount of food required for adequate protein/carb intake and if your already 20 stone then that should be a doddle for you. If you have any questions for me bests PM me or post them and PM me where they are as i dont have much time to go through the site.

Good luck


----------



## mark1466867919

Hey Gary

Good to have you back mate! Missed your posts!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys

This is my 1st message in this forum and herewith I want to say HELLO to everyone in here, I hope that we will have a great conversation by giving advice and helping each others. Im glad beeing round here...

Nice to have met you all.

Respekt

BuCki


----------



## Guest

its good to have you here bucki,

thansk for intoing yourself bro 

welcome


----------



## axalotl2000

HI GUYS MY NAME IS ROBERT IM INTO BODYBUILDING AND BOXING , IF YOU WANT ANY ADVICE ON ANY PROHORMONES PLEASE FEEL FREE TO E MAIL ME IVE TRIED THE LOT OF THEM.

IF ANY OF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN A PRICE LIST OF MY PRODUCTS PLEASE FEEL FRR TO E MAIL ME

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

welcome rob, good to have you here.

you forgot to add i gave you permission lol, mods please dont delete as i no rob

cheers tsvee


----------



## axalotl2000

cheers steve


----------



## axalotl2000

also if any1 wants any training dvds please ask ive got a few,,,


----------



## Guest

steve said:


> you forgot to add i gave you permission lol, mods please dont delete as i no rob


lol.. its a gd job you said that i was just about to delete :lol:


----------



## Guest

hello, unusual id i know, but was an accident , so making positive of a bad situation, i am here for two reason, 1) working out, 2) take steroids anyway , just need more info about whats good and not and serious non fiction info

cheers


----------



## Guest

Hello Gary! My name is Evgeny, I'm from Russia, but i live in London now. I've been working out for one year, but couldn't achive a good result. I'm a slim guy. My hight is 5'10 and weight is 68kg unfortunatly i don't know how much i weigh into lbs.

I would like to gain some wight, but i can't take any steroids, because i've got a problem with my liver. I eat well (lots of proteins and carbs) 4 times a day and take MYOPLEX nutrition shake, but can't put any weight. Could you please give me advice what i should do to gain weight. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest

hello to everyone

my names jeff ive just joined and need alot of advice so i hope you all have your thinking caps on


----------



## Guest

Hello all

you can call me fergie i'm 29 from the UK who's new to the site and I suppose a novice to what i'd call real body building although i have been keeping my self fit and in shape for a good few years now and after reading some of the posts on the site it looks like i need a lot more advice and guidance than i 1st thought to help me crank it up a notch

but from what i've read so far i'd definately say i've come to the right place it's a great site and ideal for novices like me as everyone is here to help which is exactly what i need!

so thanks in advance guys


----------



## warchild

Made some posts last year but have been without a computer for quite a while.

Glad to see nothing has changed.


----------



## Guest

New here,just dropping al ine to see what is out there. i am currrently in iraq working and have a lot of time on my hands when off of work. looking to start a workout routine with free weights, not a lot of machines here ot use. need a good routine for a total overalll work, need to start with a good base. i am open to any suggests from anyone in the group. thank you


----------



## Guest

New here,just dropping al ine to see what is out there. i am currrently in iraq working and have a lot of time on my hands when off of work. looking to start a workout routine with free weights, not a lot of machines here ot use. need a good routine for a total overalll work, need to start with a good base. i am open to any suggests from anyone in the group. thank you


----------



## Middle Aged Nooby

Hi Folks, I'm 38yrs old, Kept in shape On / Off for 20 yrs, packed in job recently (Making Whisky . . . working shifts).

Nice to be off shifts and back into some sort of routine . . .

Going to the gym now twice a week, and swimming twice weekly also. . . Intending to put on about 2-3 stone weight (hopefully some of it muscle) and give my self image a bit of a lift as well as some weights.

Cheers


----------



## crazycal1

hello,old chap 8)


----------



## Guest

Hey guys,

This is my first posting here at Musclechat.....I wanted to say Hi to all of the board members. I am a member at Steroid.com/Anabolic Review with 600+ posts. Looking forward to talking with you.

-Logan13


----------



## Guest

welcome logan


----------



## Guest

Hello I'm anabolism - have a question for the more experienced of you out there. I have used British Dragon and EC products for a couple years. I see that the prices on eurobolics.com aren't outrages. Can anyone confirm the validity of this co.

Thanks


----------



## tahir

hey anabolism, welcome mate,

cant answer ur question mate, some1 else might know


----------



## Tom84

Any source that is allowed to post here is valid and has been checked by Garry.


----------



## Guest

hi there this is my first message. I just want to say hi and introduce myself. my name is mat and im really interested in strength training. I also want some advice. Im a student and working part time at the moment. However all my money is going into christmas and since im a seasonal im gona get laid off soon. so basically i wont be able to go to the gym for a while. However i have heard that it is possible to gain quite a lot of strength and size with isometrics and self resistance exercises. what do you guys think?I have already tried the whole pushups thing so i will need something new. i weigh 90 kilos and can do 60 pushups and im not interested in doing more. I just wanna get really strong.

anyways i hope for some replies. thanks already

keep it intense

merry christmas :lol:


----------



## tahir

hey muscle matt, welcome,

if u just stick to the basic movements like squats, bench press, deadlifts, u will gain alot of strength,

im on the same bout as u mate wid the money,im also a student,

gear, protein, and car insurance is jus fcuking me up lol


----------



## FAT BOY

HI JUST A NOTE TO INTRODUCE MYSELF I HAVE JUST DISCOVERD YOUR SITE AND THOUGHT I WOULD JOIN THE FUN. MY NAME IS BILL AND I AM 43 YEARS OLD I HAVE BEEN TRAINING ON AND OFF SINCE I WAS 17, IM AM JUST ABOUT TO START BACK TRAINING AFTER A YEAR LAY OFF I HAVE COMPETED SEVERAL TIMES THE LAST TIME BEING THE 2004 NABBA NOVICE BRITAIN AT DUDLEY IN WICH I WON THE OVER 40 CLASS

I AM PLANNING TO COME BACK AND COMPETE IN 2006 AFTER ALL I HAVE ONLY GAINED 3 STONE OF FAT SO SHOULD BE A BREEZE <NOT> I HOPE I CAN SHARE WHAT LITTLE BIT OF KNOWLEDGE THAT I HAVE GAINED AFTER ALL THIS TIME AND IF I CAN HELP ANYONE IT WILL BE A PLEASURE.

I ALSO LIKE TO TAKE THE PISS SO BRING IT ON GUYS


----------



## Guest

hiya tahir, thanks for the reply

however like i said i cant go to the gym so im unable to perform bench press, deadlifts and squats.thats why i wanted to know if u guys thought that isometrics and self resistance would make up for it?well thats what i heave heard but i would just like to hear the opinions of other fellow strengtholics, not just some skinny scientists with glasses.

thanks and take care guys


----------



## FierceFrets

Hey Will, did you slip onto your caps lock?? :mrgreen:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Tom84

You should have posted your own intro buddy.

For a smart guy I had to set up his account give him his password tell him where to post. Anyways just kidding bro.

Fadil is a mate of mine from uni so obviously also knows Nick and Raz he's a good guy and I reckon has the framework to be pretty massive.


----------



## Mr Nice

Hi I tony been training for 3 years natral looking to do a course and get into competitions any advice would be good.


----------



## Mr Nice

I forgot to mention I need to find a real souce none of that counterfit s**t lurking about any info would be good.


----------

